# PayPal - Query



## Mondayschild (12 Feb 2004)

Hi,

I have a small service business and someone told me lately of a crowd call PayPal who set up some sort of account where customers can pay their fees - similar to taking creditcards but cheaper. Because my business is small I can't really afford to bear the cost of credit card payments but more and more of my clients want to pay by this or similar methods. Has anyone any experience of the company. I believed they are based in the US but operate in many countries including Ireland.


----------



## rainyday (12 Feb 2004)

Check out www.paypal.com for more details. The main drawback is that only those people with PayPal accounts will be able to buy your product (if you drop the credit card service).


----------



## sueellen (13 Feb 2004)

Mondayschild,

There are a few references to Paypal in this previous link  which might be worth a read.  Not sure if this is relevant also


----------



## Mondayschild (13 Feb 2004)

*PayPal*

Thanks folks for those links. Some of the stuff they say on another link I found NoPayPal.com would put anyone off using this system. Some awful stories. Think maybe I should just approach my bank and look into providing credit card facilities. I'll have to do what the airlines do and charge the buyer a 3 euro surcharge for using a credit card.
Thanks again.


----------



## garrettod (14 Feb 2004)

*Other Options Besides PayPal*

Hi,

You might also want to check out:

Neteller.com

Moneybrokers.com

Regards

G>


----------



## sueellen (15 Feb 2004)

*Re: Other Options Besides PayPal*

[broken link removed]

www.moneybrokers.com


----------



## optic (4 Mar 2004)

*PayPal doesn't work in Ireland!!*

Hi there,

Just FYI PayPal does not work properly in Ireland as there is no way to get the money that people have paid you without setting up a US bank account or having a uK address. This is a bit of a ridiculous situation considering there EU customer services office is based in Dublin and probably took significant IDA investment and deductables to set it up.

Regards

Richard


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (4 Mar 2004)

*PayPal*

Optic, did you try using Paypal in Ireland? We've just set up a paypal account.

check this out:
www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/gen/approved_countries-outside

it also says that you can get paid by check (cheque)


> How do I withdraw funds from my PayPal account?
> 
> You can withdraw funds from your PayPal account by check that a check be sent to you by U.S. mail or by requesting an electronic funds transfer to your bank account.  Show me
> 
> ...


----------

